# Help i need diy livery in plymouth !!!!!



## confusedmum (3 January 2015)

Desperate for diy / part livery as near to plymouth uni as possible to start asap for 16.2 horse with school
I do have a car so can travel but don't want him too far away
any help gratefully received


----------



## Shady (3 January 2015)

Court Gate Livery has good reviews and has a space at the moment. think if you google, quite a few come up, don't know what others are like but have heard this one is good , i wish you luck , you might get to ride on Dartmoor!!!


----------



## confusedmum (3 January 2015)

thanks i tried that one but they are full but thanks for your help all the good one are full up aaaarrrggghhhh !!!!!
trouble is i am in somerset so cant just pop down and check i was hoping to put a list together to spend a day down there but they are being snapped up before i get down there


----------



## dixie (3 January 2015)

Have you looked on the Regional section. There are some postings about livery near Plymouth there. Also have you checked out Facebook groups, particularly "land, livery, grazing Plymouth"


----------



## gina2201 (3 January 2015)

Ask on FB groups and maybe widen your search to Saltash if you don't mind going across the bridge but no further than some yards that are onto the moors?


----------



## Shady (3 January 2015)

going to phone my friend who is moving one of her horses back to England near Plymouth, i know the yard is empty as theyv'e had a break for a while, i'm just not certain how near it is but i do know it's near Dartmoor but Dartmoors quite big isn't it.
i'll come back on when i know more.


----------



## Shady (3 January 2015)

ok ,back again
 this sounds good.. yard is at Bittaford, 5 big loose boxes, good paddocks, outside manage, good outside space if weather is too bad for paddocks,good tack and feed rooms, direct access out a gate to Dartmoor, fussy about pooh picking.
owners are away untill 14/15 Jan but my friend can get more info for you ie tel no if you are interested.
she will be moving her half Arab there as he is going to a new home with her grandaughter, also so far a pony joining too as her horse would be on his own unless more clients join.
she says it is a lovely place
pm me if it sounds suitable !!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 January 2015)

Try the South West regional board on here.

Or there are various Facebook pages, have a look on there. Try "The Nutty Nags", for starters, there's loads of others. 

Sorry can't help as am in the East of the county.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (3 January 2015)

OP where will you be living?  If you're inthe centre of Plymouth you may as well head towards the moor, try Crossways at yelverton (bit far to go twice a day though).


----------



## confusedmum (4 January 2015)

Thanks sounds perfect will pm you later when i have worked out how !


----------



## Milliechelsea (5 January 2015)

We'll I think this is how to reply but found this seems great 10 minute drive from Plymouth so yeah http://www.sillatonfarmstables.co.uk


----------



## Shazzababs (6 January 2015)

When I was a student at the Uni I kept my horse at Tamerton Folliet for a year, and then out the back of Ivybridge for the second two, both had really good hacking, but no arenas.  
The former was 10 mins drive from my accomodation and the later was 20 mins.  It was years ago, so not much point in passing on numbers.

When I was livery hunting I went down for a long weekend and did a circuit of the local tack shops\papers and phoned and went on the same day.

Might also be worth contacting the riding club at the University (through the students union), as some of their members may be local, or already have horses at livery.

Edited to say that Saltash (the sillaton farm one above) are over the bridge, so you will have to pay £1.50 twice a day (although its cheaper with a tag) to cross over, so unless you are planning on living on the Cornwall side of the river you may find it uneconomic.


----------



## confusedmum (6 January 2015)

thanks for all your help have managed to get a place at Crossways !


----------



## sparky1981 (14 January 2015)

Pm you as soon looking for similar


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (14 January 2015)

Glad you found somewhere OP.  I learnt to ride at Crossways... In 1974!


----------



## shakey (17 April 2015)

There is a really superb yard called Penny Moor View Stables at Sparkwell with a sand school and plenty of grazing. It's on Livery List!


----------

